# Hi - breed question



## jazzyjazz (Dec 15, 2013)

hi does anyone know what kind of breed is my cat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like a domestic short haired tabby cat.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Cute picture... I love grey tabbys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, DSH yep yep


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Adorable! ...but, that's not a breed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ummm...CaticaCutess!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Heather102180 said:


> Looks like a domestic short haired tabby cat.


This.
Breed: Domestic Short Hair
Color: Tabby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a cute, *fierce* little kitten!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She sure is! Judging by her paws,she's going to grow. Also her eyes,they look blue or sea-green in the photo. Maybe some meezer or another oriental breed?


----------

